# Stupid Question: How to load EZDrummer in Logic Express?



## itsallinmyh3ad (Sep 14, 2007)

....?

Guess I don't get a AU when I don't buy a copy...


----------



## nine squares (Sep 16, 2007)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> ....?
> 
> Guess I don't get a AU when I don't buy a copy...




To open up EZ Drummer in Logic Express you first click on one instrument track, then look at your left and you will see a little grey area on your channel strip between "I/O" and "Output 1-2", press down and load EZ from "Stereo -->AU Instruments--->Toontrack--->EZ Drummer", there you have it!


----------

